# A Raisin In The Sun MBTI



## ratherselective (Oct 19, 2014)

I just finished reading the play- any thoughts of the character's mbti types?


----------



## bebe00 (Jan 7, 2017)

Ruth: isfj 
Walter: entj 
Mama: esfj or isfj 
Beneatha: enfp
Asagai: infx 
George: istj 
Travis: esfp
Lidner: estj 
Bobo: entp or intp


----------

